

Samsung Galaxy S2 beats iPhone 4 to T3 gadget award - manyad
http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/15254636

======
ZeroGravitas
HTC Desire won last year.

It's worth pointing out that this is a UK award, so some things are different
from the U.S. market e.g. iPhone is available on all networks, but it's easier
to save money if you buy a less full featured phone, less people own Macs,
both Nokia and Blackberry have strong (though fading) presences, texting was a
social force before the US (and local calls generally weren't free) and this
pushed mobile adoption amongst the young earlier compared to the US.

Also, I _think_ , this was based on tech-mag reader votes i.e. the slightly
nerdy.

------
bobbles
> Gadget personality of the year: Mark Zuckerberg

Anyone know what this one was actually for? (ie. what did Zuckerberg to do get
this award?)

------
huxley
The Samsung Galaxy S2 was competing against the 16 month old iPhone 4 so I'm
not surprised that the judges gave it the nod.

------
arnoldwh
Samsung has been putting some impressive gadgets out, and they seem to finally
be "getting it." What's interesting is just how large that company is and how
much control they can have over each individual component...would be
interesting to see seamless integration between the different divisions though
(monitors, tvs, phones, etc.) Probably too bureaucratic for that to happen
though.

------
tvon
Not surprising, the Galaxy S2 is quite a nice phone, at least it was the
Android phone I was considering as the follow-up to my iPhone 3GS.

------
Stratego
Well then, Samsung wins. Clearly.

------
weiran
I'm not sure who reads T3 or takes their opinion seriously, but it's no one
that I know.

~~~
corin_
Regarding the magazine you are right to an extent, in that it isn't a source
for people who really want to understand the gadgets/tech that it covers. That
said, it can serve as a decent way of bringing new products to your attention,
which you can then look into online (that's why I read it, sometimes) - and
there are plenty of less-technical people who want exactly what the magazine
gives them, i.e. bitesize basic gadget-lust.

As to the T3 awards, completely different matter. The judges know their stuff
(<http://awards.t3.com/judges> \- and my judgement is a mix of knowing them
and/or knowing people who know them). And it's a big industry event, a lot of
people are there - it's not just a magazine writing up their list, it's an
actual awards show that happens to be branded by a magazine.

So whatever you think about the magazine (and I am with you to an extent), it
isn't relevant to T3 Awards.

------
Derbasti
Tablet of the year: iPad 2. You don't say!

I was not aware that there was much competition in the tablet space, yet.

Feels lika a kind of random selection to me, though. But what did I expect.

~~~
runjake
The Xoom has been commercially available for a little over 8 months. Various
Samsung Galaxy Tab models have been available for almost a year. Both have
sold millions of units, the Tab reportedly well over 6 million units.

Perhaps not a random selection? Apple makes a good tablet.

~~~
jonhohle
Both have _shipped_ millions of units. AFAIK, no other tablet maker says how
many are sold to consumers. And it's likely that HP is among the highest.

